# Tutorial Contest WINNER (September 2007) - "Pompous Delft"



## magi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am back from holiday and did a new tutorial yesterday. I  some weeks made this Look  some weeks ago and it didn´t want to get out of my mind. It is so simple, but looks gorgeous in my opinion. Teals are my favorites and I wanted to share it with you.

There are some steps, that you don´t need to make without loss. For exsample the "Sea Me" shadestick in the corner. It didn´t enhanced the result. Or you can use "Big T" only or better - "Pompous Blue" only. Ir even another shade, a purple maybe. The essence of this look is the "Carbon" eye shadow and a good base for a deep look.

So what do you need ca.:








Foundation, Powder etc. however you prefer. 
A not too bright, bit sheer blush and maybe a powder for glow. "Lightscapade" should be very nice too.
One base matching the eyeshadow color you use. I chose "Delft" paintpot. It´s easier to apply than "Sea Me".
A bright, mid-dark color - I took teal shades: "Big T" & "Pompous Blue"
And really important: a dark liner / pencil. For a smokey look a dark frame is a must have...

So let´s start with a clean and moisturized face. I started with eyes instead of foundation, as the dark shades make dirt below the eyes. If you prefer starting with make up, please apply a lot of face powder just below the eyes, so it can catch falling eye shadow powder.







So let´s base now. I don´t need any other base under paints and paint pots. If they are not good enough on your lid, please apply you favorite transparent base before. I took "Delft" paintpot only and applied it with a BENEFIT flat and small synthetic brush. I have seen, some gals use the 194 concealer brush by MAC for such a step too.







Start with the inner corner and apply the paint along the lash line. Then fill the main area of your lid. The most difficult step is to make a quite exsact border, a shape, that supports you own eye-brow-line. The easiest, to make this line clean and straight, is to apply from OUTER TO INNER corner of your eyes and to use your bone like a ruler.







The flash light detects every mark. That´s not too bad. If the lighter areas are not too extreme, you don´t need to care. The eye shadow will hide it. But if you feel more comfortable, give the paint some time to dry and apply a second layer. A good advice: to soften the harsh line, use the brush and go over the line some times.

But to soften it much more - and I made the expierence, that this is quite necessary to avoid, that the border shimmers through the blended teal eye shadow - we take some "Bare Canvas" Paint and blend it with the first millimeter of "Delft". Also our highlighter will need a base, so we apply the paint up to the brows. For this step you can use your finger. For the blending take the same brush that you used for "Delft". 







It can be helpful, if you strech your skin a bit. The paints are easier to blend then. Sway the brush with small movements and don´t let the first paint wait to long. It becomes very hard to blend then.









I made a try: I applied some "Sea me" Shadestick into the inner corner - but it didn´t change the result very much, so you can leave it if you want. I just wanted to kepp this complete :-D







Next step are the powder eye shadows. For 2/3 of the lid from inner corner over the middle I used "Big T" with a 213 brush. Apply it over the whole "Delft"-area.







With the same brush I applied "Pompous Blue" in the outer 1/3 of the lid. The colors are very, very similar, especially on this base they look near the same. However, I like "PB" more. :-D If you use on of them alone for this look, it should not look quite the same way int he end.







With my flat daVinci brush, I made a not to thick line on the lower lid.







So now the essence of this look. The "Carbon" e/s. You can use "Black Tied" or other dark shades like "Shadowy Lady" or "Femme Noir" too, depending on the basic shade you take, but I think, no eye shadow will look so shadowy like the darkest and cleanest black. I used a round brush for this step. First make the shape and go along the gone or use your crease for orientation. I apply it just ABOVE the visible line of the crease. And than make some more layers. Make it as thick as you think it will suit you. My advice: start with the half width of your iris in the outer corner (including blending) and ca. a 1/3 of the iris in the highest point (usually ca. above your pupil) and make it thinner the more you go into the inner corner. If your eyes are quite narrow to each other, don´t apply "Carbon" to wide into the middle.









I chose a discreet highlighter for me, as very shimmery shades don´t suit me and I think the smokey look has to work for itself :-D I made it with "Vanilla" just below the brow. Hor blendling the harsh line and to connect highlighter with colors I took "Brule" - this is exsactly my skin tone. I use the 275 for this always. It´s quite fluffy because of the diagonal cut and its hair are quite robust, so youcan work very exsactle. Apply "Brule" ca. 1mm over the border to the teal to make it softer :-D







Now a nice, not to thick black line - I used "BlackTrack" with the 209. For both waterlines I used a graphite colored khol by agnés b. Black is fine too, if you prefer. Mascara finalizes the eye work :-D








Now you can brush the dust under your eye away. Now I did my face - with mineral foundation and silk powder. That´s enough for me. I became bit tanned in holidays, so it is a bit too light for me now 














Now the cheeks. I used a soft pink with blue undertone: "Coygirl". My highlighter for the cheeks was "Shy Angel" blush, that I applied at the cheekbones.







Brows and lips - the best choice is, to make the lips as nude as possible. For such a dark, smokey look it´s a MUST. I used C-THRU 







And this is the result. I love the look... I hope you like it too and it´s easy enough to to follow for you :-D


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

nice!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Beautiful.  You have convinced me that I definately need PB.  Thanks for tut.


----------



## Bianca (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

I really love this look, stunning! And great tutorial of course!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Soo pretty!  I love the look!


----------



## kattpl (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

love it and tutorial!!

Kath


----------



## majacat (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

beautifully done


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Thanks for posting this tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was having a problem with blues until i saw this. I had been looking for a deep blue eye look for awhile and this is it. Now i must get the goodies! One good reason to visit the MAC store


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

You always do an awesome smoky eye.


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

One of the BEST smokey eyes tuts I've ever seen and the best smokey look ever!! Just WOW!!

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Looks great, the teal pops your eyes and the black makes them smoulder.


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

What an awesome tutorial! Thanks so much for posting! Everything is very clear and its so helpful! Thanks again for posting!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Just beautiful! This is outstanding!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

c-thru looks so pinkish on you ...that's how wonderstruck looks on me....I love your look and appreciate that you take the time for this detailed describtions ! Thanx


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

This is gorgeous!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Beautiful! I wish I had pompous blue


----------



## sassychix (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

ur soo good!! i love the eyes!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Excellent Tutorial!


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Aw thats so nice, I wish I bought Pompous Blue!!!


----------



## veilchen (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Your eyes look amazing, great tutorial!


----------



## tanbelina (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

amazing! I'm a fan of all your tutorials, but this one definitely stood out!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Blending the Bare Canvas with the line of the blue shadow seems like a really good idea for more dramatic colors. I'll definitely have to try it!


----------



## ThaMrs (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Nice! I love the way you showed *exactly* how to apply the e/s to the lid, to get that shape. I've been having a little trouble with that. OK! Off to practice!!


----------



## magi (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Thank you so much for your feedback. I am very happy you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_Blending the Bare Canvas with the line of the blue shadow seems like a really good idea for more dramatic colors. I'll definitely have to try it!_

 
It´s a bit tricky. You should not wait too long. Maybe even each eye separatly. I washed the brush between DELFT and BC, but I think it might be even useful not to clean it, so the shade mix in the hairs.  

I had already some problems with a to hard line, when I make a dark base. This is a really good method to avoid it


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

this is such a great tutorial!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

I love how smokey the eyes are.  I also love the little pinks dots that outline where the blush and highlighter go.


----------



## zori (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## frocher (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

This smoky blue eye look is fantastic, I absolutely love it.  Thank you for taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## M_O_O_N (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Great tut. u look pretty


----------



## oddinary (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

You are so detailed with your tutorials always! It's great.
I love this look. 

Thanks for the tut!


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

i love all of your tuts.
that colours you use and how you put them together!
great job


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

wow this was an amazing tutorial! i love how detail oriented you went! i want to try this out like now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and great tips on blending the paints.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

this is so pretty =D im a sucker for teals!


----------



## magi (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Me too ;-)


----------



## pichima (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

excellent tutorial! it's so easy to follow and the pics are so self-explanatory...
the result is amazing, you are really talented!

thanx a lot


----------



## Ithica (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Gorgeous! I love the end result pictures! I must try this


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Damn this is totally HOT!!!

It looks F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much for your tutorial, you are always so thorough and concise I love it


----------



## Poppy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Can I be you? Or maybe just have half your talent with blending! I am always waiting to see your posts!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Freaking amazing tutorial!!! Loved reading this! I'm ordering Delft soon and I'm going to print this tutorial out as I already have most of the products you've used, thank you soooo much


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

fab tut!!


----------



## Anita (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Wow! I loved this one. It looks gorgeous. Thanks for posting this tut.


----------



## macgirl1979 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*



magi said:


> I am back from holiday and did a new tutorial yesterday. I some weeks made this Look some weeks ago and it didn´t want to get out of my mind. It is so simple, but looks gorgeous in my opinion. Teals are my favorites and I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> There are some steps, that you don´t need to make without loss. For exsample the "Sea Me" shadestick in the corner. It didn´t enhanced the result. Or you can use "Big T" only or better - "Pompous Blue" only. Ir even another shade, a purple maybe. The essence of this look is the "Carbon" eye shadow and a good base for a deep look.
> 
> ...


----------



## macgirl1979 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

I look forward to more of your tutorials....


----------



## karrieleigh (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

WoW!  I love this. Great job! I always shy away from teals, b/c I have green eyes, but our eyes are about the same color and man, do those shades just POP on you or what!? i'm gonna try this! LOVE


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!  Love it Love it! Great job girl.


----------



## alygolightly (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Wow, gorgeous


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

that's hott


----------



## magi (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

Thank you so much... It´s nice to read so great feedback. I hope I could help anyone with some advice ;-)


----------



## candynipples (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

so pretty, i love this look! i'll have to try it one day if i decide to experiment with blues...i've been kind of afraid 2 try blue & stick with browns/greens/pinks/purples...but you've got me wanting to buy some blues....THANKS A LOT  haha


----------



## Ciara (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: "Pompous Delft" - so simple, but so effective - Tutorial*

thank you...this tut. is great...very detailed.  you get my vote.


----------



## magi (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you soooo much for your support. I am so happy :-D


----------



## Keysten (Sep 30, 2007)

This is so pretty! Thank you so much!


----------



## lavnder (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent Tutorial!


----------



## TakahashiS (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful Jessica Stam-like doll-feline eyes!


----------



## Punky79 (Oct 1, 2007)

My very first post to say WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just bought Delft so am definitely going to try this!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Oct 3, 2007)

ur eyes really beautiful and the tut is great thank u


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely! Think I might try that tomorrow..


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG this is the tut I've been looking for. I love this color soooooooo much! Thank you, Magi. Your tuts are always beautiful <3


----------



## entipy (Oct 6, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous and a fabulous tutorial!!!


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 11, 2007)

that looks HAWT!!! you are so talented.. i can't do that


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 20, 2007)

this is amazing! i may have to take a trip to the mac store, to pick up all the things i don't have!


----------



## missyrae (Oct 20, 2007)

awesome! I like those smoky eye of yours.


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  So in depth, and you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 22, 2007)

sooo pretty.loveeeeee the blue


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 4, 2007)

this is so pretty!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

great look


----------



## semarie (Jan 28, 2008)

i love this! absolutely stunning!


----------



## senoraM (Mar 30, 2008)

I love I love I LOVE YOUR TUT! gorgeous


----------



## magi (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you :-D


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

this is super cute!


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

Love it you make me think about mermaid


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Rain (Oct 10, 2008)

Really beautiful, love this tutorial ^^


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful look!


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 22, 2008)

That was absolute wonderful.  You have provided some great details and it was so easy to follow.  You look beautiful!!!


----------



## flymestza (Oct 22, 2008)

You got mad skills girl.  I love the tip to use paint to blend out the harsh lines on the p/p.  I often get that problem so I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, I love this! I'm scared of trying colours so this is an ideal look for me! I will be trying this out!


----------



## magi (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you :-D Enjoy

A great way to apply dark bases is using a fluffy blending brush. My favorite is the 227 by MAC. It makes super soft lines...


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 19, 2010)

Love this. Thank you.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

